# Anyone recently activated a new Edge with an Xfinity CableCard?



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello, has anyone recently activated and paired a TiVo Edge with Xfinity service?

I am thinking about replacing my 10 year old Premiere with an Edge but I am worried about pairing the Xfinity CableCard to it. Xfinity currently has 27 HD channels that are sent via IP and thus do not work on my current TiVo (and I assume the same is true with the Edge) but I only watch 1 of these channels so that is not a big issue (yet).

What worries me is if I can still pair the CableCard. I am hearing that Comcast is not really supporting CableCards much anymore. They had (or have) an 800 number to call that is specific for CableCard pairing but is this number still in service?

The fact that I currently have an active and working CableCard on my Premiere, would that make it easier to switch the card over to an Edge? I read you must first unpair the card on the old TiVo before inserting it into the new TiVo. Thinking that since this CableCard is already registered with Xfinity, maybe the pariing process could go smoother.

All I know is that I always had to call that special 800 number to get a CableCard to work, whether it was on my current Premiere, or back when I had a TiVo HD Gen 3.

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

They can still pair CableCARDs, they're as inept as ever but they can do it.
A new card is frequently easier for them to provision vs an existing one since they don't always know what they're doing.
You won't get the IP channels on the Edge either BTW.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Try this page


Welcome Page


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

I had no problem moving my CableCARD from my lightning damaged Roamio to a new Edge. The offshore customer "service" certainly isn't great compared to the domestic service personnel of the past.


----------

